# Intense PMS



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience or can offer suggestions. My pms symptoms have gotten worse the past few cycles. Last one was a doozy and I thought I was PG. It seems like the breast soreness and nausea start as soon as I ovulate, and I have a long LP so I have at least 2 weeks of it. And wow the cramping I experienced when I ovulated this month was intense- it felt like I was ovulating on both sides! I also feel more tired during my LP. My doctor attributed all of this to more stress, since I experienced more symptoms last spring as well and that seems to be my busiest time at work.

I started taking vitex tincture 3x/day at the start of this cycle- I know it takes a few cycles to build up (already noticed more ewcm though). Anyone have any other suggestions or just feel like venting with me about horrible PMS?


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Not sure about the O pain and tiredness. But as far as cramping during AF I have found that mama cloth has made a world of difference in the amount of cramping and the amount of days AF visits.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

I totally hear you on the PMS. I had a chemical pregnancy a couple weeks ago and my hormones are all over the board. Like you, I feel like I have intense PMS (crabbiness, depression, just had super pain during O this weekend). It feels like it's going to be like this the whole cycle (poor dh).

We have a "Bite me Friday" thread, but I think we need a "bite me Monday" thread, too.









As far as remedies go, when I had real PMS I found regularly taking Omega Acids really helped a lot with the mood swings and a little of the cramping too. The thing is I had to take it with food or I'd get a fishy aftertaste repeating on me (YUCK). Right now, I'm not trying it because I've been on and off nauseous.

For menstral cramps, I've also found that using a Diva cup instead of tampons helps a lot. Don't know what to do about the O cramps, though. Those are new for me.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank you for the responses







Sorry to hear about your experience Red_Lil_Mamma.

The Omega acids might be worth trying but I am already having nausea- not sure how I'd do with the fishy aftertaste. I don't use tampons, just pads, but maybe cloth pads would be worth a try. My AF was not actually too bad this past cycle- it was in fact a little lighter than usual. It's the O pain and LP leading up to it that's awful. The cramps I had during O this cycle were worse than AF cramps. I do have a small ovarian cyst that my OB/GYN has been monitoring and I think I ovulated on that side this month- that may be why it was more intense. But the past few months I've O'd on the other side, and PMS was intense last month as well. I might try some acupuncture...


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

I had really awful PMS last cycle. Ugh!! I hate bad PMS! Anyway, I've heard that evening primrose oil is a good, non-fishy source of GLA and you can take just flaxseed oil for omegas and avoid fishyness. For me the vitex was the worst, I quit taking it. I actually thought the vitex made my PMS worsen. Who knows, though.


----------

